
Node v10.20.1 (LTS) - feross
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v10.20.1
======
tjwds
> Due to release process failures, Node.js v10.20.0 shipped with source and
> header tarballs that did not properly match the final release commit that
> was used to build the binaries. We recommend that Node.js v10.20.0 not be
> used, particularly in any applications using native add-ons or where
> compiling Node.js from source is involved.

Yeeeeesh.

